# Flipped the tractor.



## Philip Wheelock (Apr 23, 2014)

Friendly reminder to cover the clutch & throttle when hauling a big load & the front end starts feeling light; once the tractor pops a wheelie, there's about one second to figure out what to do before things go south.


----------



## kjp (Apr 23, 2014)

yikes, i came close the other day pulling at to much angle with the winch... i knew better.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 23, 2014)

I can still see the crows laughing at me! The other trick is to us an arch and tie your hitch low. Helps keep the front end down a little.


----------



## chucker (Apr 23, 2014)

learned that lesson the hard way about 25 years ago. broke right leg, compound fracture of the right arm (steel plate ) and a ruptured gull bladder.... only takes a second or less? was/did pulling from the lift from the 3 point and dropped a hitch, which caught a stump not knowing along with shifting into a higher gear going up hill from a soft spot!!!! in a hurry? lesson learned or two....


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 23, 2014)

I found out real quick to move my adjustable hitch point below the center line of the rear axle on my little tractor. Didn't eliminate the problem, but it was a god damn deathtrap beforehand...


----------



## Gologit (Apr 23, 2014)

Philip Wheelock said:


> Friendly reminder to cover the clutch & throttle when hauling a big load & the front end starts feeling light; once the tractor pops a wheelie, there's about one second to figure out what to do before things go south.




Thanks for the advice. Next time I see somebody trying to skid real logs with a rig that's basically one step above a riding lawnmower and totally unsuited for the job at hand and being driven by an amateur with more ambition than good sense I'll remember your words of caution.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Apr 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Thanks for the advice. Next time I see somebody trying to skid real logs with a rig that's basically one step above a riding lawnmower and totally unsuited for the job at hand and being driven by an amateur with more ambition than good sense I'll remember your words of caution.


Listen, you arrogant pr**ck: hauling a trailer of oak with a heavy tongue load, everything's fine until one of the trailer wheels goes in a hole - soft ground. Tractor does a wheelie. No one's around to tell me what I don't know; gotta learn it on my own. So "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 24, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2014)

Philip Wheelock said:


> Listen, you arrogant pr**ck: hauling a trailer of oak with a heavy tongue load, everything's fine until one of the trailer wheels goes in a hole - soft ground. Tractor does a wheelie. No one's around to tell me what I don't know; gotta learn it on my own. So "I have a potty mouth".



Learning on your own is fine...if you survive the lessons. A little common sense goes a long way. You should try using it sometime. Or not. Your choice entirely.
Good luck.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Apr 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Learning on your own is fine...if you survive the lessons. A little common sense goes a long way. You should try using it sometime. Or not. Your choice entirely.
> Good luck.


If you don't have anything constructive to say other than lecturing about common sense, just shut the f**k up. I'm outta here.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 24, 2014)

Since moving to a 4wd tractor, my blood pressure has gone down a bunch. Haven't used that big-assed winch I bought when I had the 2wd. Who knew tractors got stuck in the mud so much?


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Apr 24, 2014)

Let the SOB stand, course I'm talking full size tractors, not glorified lawn mowers. Independent brakes really come into play in that moment. Also ROPS is super recommended!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2014)

Philip Wheelock said:


> If you don't have anything constructive to say other than lecturing about common sense, just shut the f**k up. I'm outta here.



Try posting in the Homeowner Helper section. It's more your speed and maybe they'll be nicer to you when you do something dumb.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2014)

To the east of here about 50 miles.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2014)

This guy was one with the little cat. He dinged up very few trees.


----------



## cre10 (Apr 24, 2014)

Post some pics of your lawnmower.


----------



## paccity (Apr 24, 2014)

i have the problem of keeping my back drivers down when using the bucket and tongs. but with anything if your not paying attention thats when you pay.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Apr 24, 2014)

chucker said:


> ...a soft spot!!!! in a hurry? lesson learned or two....


Trailer wheel caught in a hole in soft ground. Lesson learned: Watch the tongue load so that the machine breaks traction first.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2014)

cre10 said:


> Post some pics of your lawnmower.


 
Everybody? Mine is a cheapest I could find and have an engine pusher. Takes over an hour to cut the grass, and alders. I don't do any skidding with it.


----------



## cre10 (Apr 24, 2014)

slowp said:


> Everybody? Mine is a cheapest I could find and have an engine pusher. Takes over an hour to cut the grass, and alders. I don't do any skidding with it.


My lawnmower eat some landscaping blocks and the flower garden


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a eight foot bush hog on mine, I don't mess around with landscaping, apparently neither does cre10 lol


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 24, 2014)

My riding mower


My skidder


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2014)

tried skidding with the backhoe once ..........won't do that again ............


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 24, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> tried skidding with the backhoe once ..........won't do that again ............





Excavators don't work much better. Small logs are fine but anything even remotely sizable gets tippy.


----------



## cre10 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


> Excavators don't work much better. Small logs are fine but anything even remotely sizable gets tippy.


Unless you get into 30-40k class


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


> Excavators don't work much better. Small logs are fine but anything even remotely sizable gets tippy.


Those are cute lil guys ,looks like they move logs ok for their size


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2014)

OK, in between the pressing of the Smite button, I'll have to dash out and get a picture of my massive mower. The button is being pressed a lot today.


----------



## Shagbark (Apr 24, 2014)

Just out of curiousity, should I not skid firewood logs with my Kubota L245DT and no ROPS?


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 24, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Those are cute lil guys ,looks like they move logs ok for their size




Those belong to my friend as part of his landscaping business. Occasionally he gets larger tree jobs... He was pulling some trees out of his property to finish off some loads destined for containers overseas. I cut and he runs the equipment.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 24, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Those are cute lil guys ,looks like they move logs ok for their size





They do come in handy for limb cleanup, that's for damn sure...


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 24, 2014)

Shagbark said:


> Just out of curiousity, should I not skid firewood logs with my Kubota L245DT and no ROPS?



Use what you got, just don't be a moron. And if you plan on doing a lot of skidding with it, get a cage and an arch/logging winch for it.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Apr 24, 2014)

If you don't overload and your pulling on flatish ground I wouldn't worry. The slower you pull, the more reaction time you have.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2014)

A friend of mine has a little Kubota. He was complaining that it wouldn't pull a log out that he wanted. I asked him if he had to have it at that length. He said nope. You should have seen his face light up when I suggested bucking the log in half. 

Thinking helps sometimes.


----------



## Shagbark (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been amazed at what the Kubota 245DT will skid. 20' @ 16"-28" dia. fresh felled cottonwood on flat ground. I am not much of a risk taker when it comes to life, maiming, or destruction of property.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Apr 25, 2014)

We sell our wood at 16'6" maximum so that's what I pulled it, a little longer to buck in the woods but safer


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 25, 2014)

2 34' by 24" hemlocks with an old ford 9n, things will go great until you catch a stump, blow a hydraulic line, and get stuck behind a log yer partner fell accross the skid path...


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Apr 25, 2014)

Or u find a slight uphill grade


----------



## rwoods (Apr 25, 2014)

Or they start to flank you on a side hill. Or outrun you on a down hill.  Ron


----------



## burroak (Apr 25, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Thanks for the advice. Next time I see somebody trying to skid real logs with a rig that's basically one step above a riding lawnmower and totally unsuited for the job at hand and being driven by an amateur with more ambition than good sense I'll remember your words of caution.


Sounds like Gologit has never been around a farm. Many farmers and farmkids have gotten killed over the years flipping their tractor, even with the big tractors. But an arrogant fool like you wouldn't know that.
Philip Wheelock has posted a very good reminder to be careful operating a tractor.

If you were on my crew I'd fire you. You are a danger to yourself and everyone around you. If you actually had the experience you claim to have, you would know better than to make fun of someone for posting a serious safety issue.


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2014)

burroak said:


> Sounds like Gologit has never been around a farm. Many farmers and farmkids have gotten killed over the years flipping their tractor, even with the big tractors. But an arrogant fool like you wouldn't know that.
> Philip Wheelock has posted a very good reminder to be careful operating a tractor.
> 
> If you were on my crew I'd fire you. You are a danger to yourself and everyone around you. If you actually had the experience you claim to have, you would know better than to make fun of someone for posting a serious safety issue.


 
Ummmm, this isn't a farming forum. Note the words Forestry and Logging. Plus, if you really were interested in safety, you'd have a piece of equipment designed for the job...a skidder of some kind, with cab or cage as required.

Oh, and I've been around Gologit whilst working at GTGs. He's genuine, safe and on my Safe To Be Near Whilst Cutting list I carry in my head. He isn't a (spit on ground)......Farmer Logger.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

burroak said:


> Sounds like Gologit has never been around a farm. Many farmers and farmkids have gotten killed over the years flipping their tractor, even with the big tractors. But an arrogant fool like you wouldn't know that.
> Philip Wheelock has posted a very good reminder to be careful operating a tractor.
> 
> If you were on my crew I'd fire you. You are a danger to yourself and everyone around you. If you actually had the experience you claim to have, you would know better than to make fun of someone for posting a serious safety issue.




Calm your tits. It'd be a perfectly fine reminder in the farmer logger firewood forum.


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh lordy, two mentions of ..... (spit on ground) Farmer Logger. The mideast will be comin' fer us with pitchforks.  And tractors.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 25, 2014)

burroak said:


> Sounds like Gologit has never been around a farm. Many farmers and farmkids have gotten killed over the years flipping their tractor, even with the big tractors. But an arrogant fool like you wouldn't know that.
> Philip Wheelock has posted a very good reminder to be careful operating a tractor.
> 
> If you were on my crew I'd fire you. You are a danger to yourself and everyone around you. If you actually had the experience you claim to have, you would know better than to make fun of someone for posting a serious safety issue.


And just what is your "crew"? Pretty harsh accusations. What is your experience in log skidding? Or even logging for that matter?


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> Oh lordy, two mentions of ..... (spit on ground) Farmer Logger. The mideast will be comin' fer us with pitchforks.  And tractors.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 25, 2014)

burroak said:


> If you were on my crew I'd fire you.


 

If I were on your crew I'd quit.

Like SlowP pointed out, this is the F&L section. I"m sure that Philip Wheelock meant well but his message should have been delivered in some other forum. We constantly get well meaning but basically clueless individuals, such as yourself, who come wandering in here and start advising us how to conduct ourselves.
We don't mind taking advice from our peers or from people with more knowledge and experience than we have. We tend to resent week-end warriors, wannabes, and other self proclaimed experts who lecture us on subjects with which we're already familiar.

We don't mind answering questions and when you've been here long enough to read some old threads you'll see that. Just don't expect us to have a lot of empathy for a rookie who makes a dumb-ass mistake and then gets on here to caution us against being as careless and unskilled as he is.

There are other sections on this forum for people who play...dangerously...with farm tractors. 
This is Forestry and Logging. We like to stay somewhere close to the professional level that the name suggests.

Now that you're finished being a jerk, take a hike.


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2014)

A local 90 year old in the seat of a skidder. It was kinda slickish on the pavement that day.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

I was hoping to make it down to the GTG in June, but now that I know Bob is_ a danger to himself and everyone around him_, I'm not sure I want to take that risk! My kids need their dad.


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 25, 2014)

Gologit said:


> If I were on your crew I'd quit.
> 
> Like SlowP pointed out, this is the F&L section. I"m sure that Philip Wheelock meant well but his message should have been delivered in some other forum. We constantly get well meaning but basically clueless individuals, such as yourself, who come wandering in here and start advising us how to conduct ourselves.
> We don't mind taking advice from our peers or from people with more knowledge and experience than we have. We tend to resent week-end warriors, wannabes, and other self proclaimed experts who lecture us on subjects with which we're already familiar.
> ...



Well said !! Very eloquent and thought out . This conveyed everything I would have wanted to say... I'm not sure my" go crap in your hat ya dope " would have carried the same meaning . God knows common sense isn't everyone's strong point. We all do stupid things. The trick is to know your doing something stupid before you hurt yourself. Advice that you can hurt yourself doing something carelessly with the incorrect piece of equipment isn't very helpful. If someone needs this advice they should probably no play with anything not made out of playdoe . On a side note never use a running chainsaw to trim your toe nails or cut your hair .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, as you can see, 2dogs was terrified of working with him. Gologit's the guy with the orange chaps and tin hat.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 25, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


> I was hoping to make it down to the GTG in June, but now that I know Bob is_ a danger to himself and everyone around him_, I'm not sure I want to take that risk! My kids need their dad.



C'mon down anyway. You'll be missing out on a great time if you stay home. I spend most of the time sitting in a lawnchair and not messing around with dangerous machinery. If I get out of line SlowP hits me with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 26, 2014)

Not saying I'm much better then a weekend warrior, but for Fryja's sake you insult one farmer and even then it wasn't real bad, the whole damn herd of em get angry...

There's the problem with loggers and (hack spit) farmers, the damned farmers outnumber us...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> Oh lordy, two mentions of ..... (spit on ground) Farmer Logger. The mideast will be comin' fer us with pitchforks.  And tractors.



Naw, not me. Just put a new handle on the pitchfork. Cost of a good stick these days, I can't risk it using it on just anything.

Phillip, go on over to TractorByNet. There's people there that can give some good advice on using a lawn mower to do things it shouldn't. You wouldn't like my advice, anyhow. I'd tell ya to buy a tractor.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 26, 2014)

Garden tractor drivers are the most ambitious on My Tractor Forum. Myself, I just operate with the rated capacity of my lawn tractor in mind. I love to run saws more than the tractor, so my firewood ends up being quite short.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Apr 26, 2014)

Now boys, and girl, you shouldn't complain about farmers with you mouth full. Tractors have there place, in fields. Skidders live in the woods.


----------



## chucker (Apr 26, 2014)

DanTheCanadian said:


> Now boys, and girl, you shouldn't complain about farmers with you mouth full. Tractors have there place, in fields. Skidders live in the woods.


LOL with neither being any better than the operator using them for what their not intended for as a steady occupational piece of equipment.... just imagine a pnw logger, trying to cultivate a field using a john deer or a franklin skidder to sow his/her mighty oat fields?? LOL just imagine!


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Not saying I'm much better then a weekend warrior, but for Fryja's sake you insult one farmer and even then it wasn't real bad, the whole damn herd of em get angry...
> 
> There's the problem with loggers and (hack spit) farmers, the damned farmers outnumber us...


 
OH NO! Now along with the pitchforks, they'll be packing their shovels! You've upped a just plain (spit) to a (hack spit)! We are doomed to endless lectures about fud and where it comes from--California!

As far as keeping Gologit in line, and making him think safety, just say one word at the GTG--pie. Doesn't have to be said loudly or even firmly. Pie.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 26, 2014)

You don't have to imagine it. 

Funny John Deere Commercial:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> Yes, as you can see, 2dogs was terrified of working with him. Gologit's the guy with the orange chaps and tin hat.




That truck was parked way to close for my cutting skills ,seems like they are a tree magnet when parked that close


----------



## paccity (Apr 26, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> That truck was parked way to close for my cutting skills ,seems like they are a tree magnet when parked that close


not if your looking to want a new truck. i think they were more concerned about the leave trees than having it do a 180.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2014)

paccity said:


> not if your looking to want a new truck. i think they were more concerned about the leave trees than having it do a 180.


 a solid tree i would not worry so much about ,but the rotten ones ,well sometimes don't do what i want them to ..........


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 26, 2014)

chucker said:


> LOL with neither being any better than the operator using them for what their not intended for as a steady occupational piece of equipment.... just imagine a pnw logger, trying to cultivate a field using a john deer or a franklin skidder to sow his/her mighty oat fields?? LOL just imagine!



You do realize that a skidder is just an articulated tractor with a winch on it right?

And I have plowed a few feilds with a disk and moldboard, granted with a proper 3 point, but there is no reason I couldn't pull it off with my skidder, just have to fab up a simple winch activated 3 point and I'd be all set. Fer Odin's sake all you guys do is drive around in straight lines, toss in a giant anchor that is 30-40' long and worm your way through a thinning cut without hitting any leave trees, in mud, on a hill, with bald tires. I mean Hel, we don't want to make you folks look bad or anything


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 26, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


> I was hoping to make it down to the GTG in June, but now that I know Bob is_ a danger to himself and everyone around him_, I'm not sure I want to take that risk! My kids need their dad.


Most of us have survived around Bob its worth the risk


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> Yes, as you can see, 2dogs was terrified of working with him. Gologit's the guy with the orange chaps and tin hat.



I love this video. And this is not meant to disparage 2dogs (2dowgs in Texas) at all, but it does my amateur "sub-farmer-logger" heart good to see an experienced cutter miss the far side.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 26, 2014)

I don’t know how it is in other areas but where I grew up (Central Florida and Western North Carolina) most folks of my acquaintance made a living doing whatever was at hand – generically farming, ranching and logging – but to say they were professionals or did any of these things with the skill and experience of a professional would be an overstatement and most with any age on them would tell you what they are doing or have done as opposed to naming a profession. The ones who were most likely to survive in good health were the ones who understood that there was much more to know and experience than what they knew or had experienced. Though my mother’s biggest expressed fear was one of us boys would get hit by a log truck while fetching the mail, my dad supported us for a time by logging, and the sawmill was just down the road, I have personally known only one career logger. The point of this post is there is a vast difference between a true professional and a highly experienced dabbler. Just because you may have logged doesn’t make you a logger. Nor does doing something similar equate, whether it be firewood cutting, tree work, line clearance, storm cleanup or trail work, etc. While I have been welcomed on this forum, I am truly a trespasser. In my view there are many others. We trespassers should appreciate that fact. The OP should have posted in the firewood forum where many of us, self included, need a reminder of the hazards of doing things with the wrong and/or overloaded equipment. Done. (insert smilie of a preacher on a stump) Ron

PS I would love to trespass at the GTG and meet a logger or three, but my nifty jet I made from an army surplus generator turbine and an old McCulloch powered gyro-copter is in for repairs.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 26, 2014)

Well said, Ron. I can fry an egg...it doesn't make me a chef. I can nail two boards together...it doesn't make me a cabinetmaker. 

The PNW GTG is June 13, 14, and 15. Come on out.


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I love this video. And this is not meant to disparage 2dogs (2dowgs in Texas) at all, but it does my amateur "sub-farmer-logger" heart good to see an experienced cutter miss the far side.


 
It was caused by having me set up and filming. Had the camera not been going, and nobody watching, the cut would have been flawless. 

That was a hazard tree in a campground and I think it was leaning a bit??? in a favorable direction.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 26, 2014)

If I started thumbing tonight I might could make it - 2765 miles one way to Eugene. Ron


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2014)

rwoods said:


> If I started thumbing tonight I might could make it - 2765 miles one way to Eugene. Ron


 
This would be the proper way to get to Eugene.
http://www.greentortoise.com/adventure-bus-tours-cross-country.html


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 26, 2014)

LMMFAO!!!...........sorry ms. P and Bob and all of yas........I just got around to reading this thread and that's about all I could come up with.......still lmao. people never cease to amaze me......still lmao.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> This would be the proper way to get to Eugene.
> http://www.greentortoise.com/adventure-bus-tours-cross-country.html



My grandparents took a few conventional bus tours in the 70s while they were in their 70s. They thoroughly enjoyed them with one exception. The ladies on the tours greatly outnumbered the men. Being the southern gentleman that he was my grandfather always let a lady go before him whether boarding or disembarking. My poor grandmother would get on or off the bus with her lifelong sweetheart at her side and then he would step aside and she would have to wait 20 minutes before he could rejoin her. She also complained about the attention he was getting but I think she was actually kind of pleased. Come to think of it, I don't recall Granddad complaining. Ron


----------



## Gologit (Apr 26, 2014)

rwoods said:


> If I started thumbing tonight I might could make it - 2765 miles one way to Eugene. Ron



Airplanes, Ron. Airplanes. Major carrier to the coast...San Francisco or Portland. Take-a-Chance Airlines to Eugene. Rent a car at the airport or one of us can come pick you up. Nothin' to it.


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2014)

Horizon, formerly known as Crashcade, flies into Eugene. I was on one of their flying culverts to Klamath Falls in the winter and while landing, we gently went off the runway and into the snowy hinterlands. Eugene would not have snow or below zero conditions in June, we hope...


----------



## Gologit (Apr 27, 2014)

slowp said:


> Horizon, formerly known as Crashcade, flies into Eugene. I was on one of their flying culverts to Klamath Falls in the winter and while landing, we gently went off the runway and into the snowy hinterlands. Eugene would not have snow or below zero conditions in June, we hope...



Sssshhhhh! Don't scare him off.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Apr 29, 2014)

For the record... I created this thread out of safety concerns, given the possibility of serious injury or worse from tractor accidents. If one inexperienced person avoids the close call that I had as a result of reading this thread, then it has served its purpose. If a certain west coast bigot has a problem with that, he can pound on his keyboard to his heart's content.


----------



## paccity (Apr 29, 2014)

Philip Wheelock said:


> For the record... I created this thread out of safety concerns, given the possibility of serious injury or worse from tractor accidents. If one inexperienced person avoids the close call that I had as a result of reading this thread, then it has served its purpose. If some west coast bigot has a problem with that, he can pound on his keyboard to his heart's content.


bigot? is that not a little much? relax life is to short for this crap. and your west coast reference was a bigoted statement in it self. trying to use equipment for doing things it was not intended for or rated for is foolish in anyone's book that knows better. i hope you learned a lesson from your close call and be safe doing what you do.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 29, 2014)

Philip Wheelock said:


> For the record... I created this thread out of safety concerns, given the possibility of serious injury or worse from tractor accidents. If one inexperienced person avoids the close call that I had as a result of reading this thread, then it has served its purpose. If some west coast bigot has a problem with that, he can pound on his keyboard to his heart's content.



We appreciate your concerns, we really do. They're a bit misplaced but we know that, in your own misguided way, you meant well. You're inexperienced and basically unskilled and you probably figured that everyone else was too. Your intent was fine but you picked the wrong place to run your mouth.
I doubt seriously if very many people in the F&L threads use garden tractors to haul wood and that's why I suggested posting your cautionary tale in a different forum. I still think that's a good idea.

And, just out of curiosity...did you get training wheels put on your garden tractor? You probably should.

If you were referring to me with the "bigot" label I'd have to agree...within a very narrow framework. I don't care about race or national origin or sexual preference or political beliefs or religious affiliation but I gotta confess... I'm definitely bigoted against idiots. Try not to be one, at least for awhile, okay? Thanks.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Apr 29, 2014)

Gologit said:


> ...I doubt seriously if very many people in the F&L threads use garden tractors to haul wood and that's why I suggested posting your cautionary tale in a different forum. I still think that's a good idea.
> 
> And, just out of curiosity...did you get training wheels put on your garden tractor? You probably should.
> 
> If you were referring to me with the "bigot" label I'd have to agree...within a very narrow framework. I don't care about race or national origin or sexual preference or political beliefs or religious affiliation but I gotta confess... I'm definitely bigoted against idiots. Try not to be one, at least for awhile, okay? Thanks.



No useful information here. I must've hurt your feelings. Sorry.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Phillip, you try TractoByNet yet? Maybe LawnSite...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 29, 2014)

wow this is still going on..........maybe I can make this plainer since I am not on the west coast.
I have skidded timber with lots of things including farm tractors and I do bring wood to the house with a large garden tractor........I have never turned one over. why? because I used sense while doing it and I been around this stuff all my life. that is what gologit meant by suggesting you post this where less expierianced folks would see it.
now, the personal attacks are not needed here and I really wish y'all would get the chip off your shoulder about any ex mods. that's over now, let it go.
sorry Bob I just had to say it.


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 29, 2014)

So out of curiosity, why WAS this thread posted here instead of Firewood or Chainsaw? Seems if the goal was to save lives as a PSA, it'd be better served with a wider, more pertinent audience...?

Now if the goal was just sharing a humorous anecdote, then why the level of OP butthurt?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am afraid to buy a tractor now


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 29, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I am afraid to buy a tractor now




Not to worry. John Deere already had you in mind with this bad boy!


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2014)

I just had to run into town for lawnmower parts. Broke down yesterday. Ducktaped it together enough to finish my block of grass. Now I'll have to do some wrenching.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Apr 29, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> ...the personal attacks are not needed here and I really wish y'all would get the chip off your shoulder about any ex mods. that's over now, let it go.
> sorry Bob I just had to say it.


Really? We're talking about "Bob", the ex-moderator, right? It's all becoming clear, now... I felt bad for him at the time.


----------



## paccity (Apr 29, 2014)

what's so clear?


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm done, guys; no more ad hominem repartee from me. Get it from someone else.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 29, 2014)

Philip, not to prolong this thread but let me state that I don’t believe anyone doubts that your intent in starting this thread was well intended. And I for one appreciate your intent. The negative reaction you got was for several reasons. IMO here are three of those reasons.

I’ll illustrate #1: A few weeks back while hooking up my 16 foot trailer, I got in the truck to move it slightly forward so I could get the hitch latch to close. When I got in the truck, I actually drove off instead. Some two miles down the road I realized the trailer didn’t feel right and “Dud” it hit me what I had done. I pulled over and fixed things and no one got hurt. Professional truckers have been known to do the same thing but what kind of reaction do you think I would have gotten if I (a regular Joe) started a thread on a trucker forum to remind truckers of the hazards of not checking their king pin before pulling out … probably a much worst reaction than you got here.

More importantly #2, if you were using the tractor in your avatar then some of us are of the opinion that not only were you using the wrong equipment (that tractor was not designed to pull heavy vertical drawbar loads), you were doing something that can be extremely dangerous – no matter how many times you have done it without incident. Like you I am not a logger and I use a little tractor for various wood moving tasks. And although mine is no doubt twice as heavy as the one in your avatar, it has a drawbar maximum vertical load of only 562#. 

#3 Most likely we are only fooling ourselves, if either of us ever starts to think that we have something logging related and significant to teach a professional logger based upon our experience with our little hobby oriented tractors, arches, lifts and accessories. Once we start fooling ourselves, we only become more dangerous to ourselves and others.

Don’t get me wrong, you have contributed to the AS community. You just choose the wrong neighborhood this time and IMO there was a greater safety point that you overlooked. 

I had to look up "_ad hominem_" and I'm glad there will be no more. Bob has a good bark and no doubt an equivalent bite. But that old dog has a lot of passion, wisdom and experience. I've learned a lot from him. He isn't against us lesser experienced ones or non-pros - in fact he once even gave me advice on how to make my little tractor more effective at skidding and lifting small logs. 

Nothing personal or West Coast vs East Coast or pro-snobbery meant by any of my comments now or before. 

Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ron i wish i was that articulate......good post


----------



## Gologit (Apr 29, 2014)

Well said, Ron.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 29, 2014)

All I can say is "WOW"


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2014)

Cedarkerf said:


> All I can say is "WOW"



WOW is MOM upside down. Just had that profound thought.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 29, 2014)

slowp said:


> WOW is MOM upside down. Just had that profound thought.


And mom backwards is mom


----------

